# Solved: Updating modem's firmware (Westell 6100)



## SimianRaticus (Apr 4, 2007)

Okay, I've been having a lot of problems with my connection, and I was thinking maybe it could have something to do with the fact that I've never updated my modem's firmware. I'm not sure exactly how to do this, though, so if anyone could walk me through it, I'd really appreciate it. As it says it the subject line, I have a Westell 6100, and I'm not sure if this would be relevant, but my ISP is Verizon. Thanks.


----------



## SimianRaticus (Apr 4, 2007)

Just to clarify, the whole reason I'm wondering about this is because I've been have serious connection troubles. I'll often get disconnected, and I'm almost having trouble with my connection speed. Every so often, my download speed lowers from the 1500 kb/s to 150 kb/s and lower. My upload is usually unaffected. Also, I'm certain that the problem has nothing to do with my router, because these slow speeds carry over even when the router is disconncted. I've also noticed that when I disconnect either my modem or router and then reconnected, the network icon on my taskbar stays on "acquiring network address". I tried selected repair, but it said something in the vain of "could not complete the following action: register with dns". I've also noticed that when I switch my IP from static to dynamic, I'm unable to connect to the internet, and also, when I input ipconfig in command prompt, nothing comes up, just a bunch of zeros in the place of where my ip, dns, etc. would normally be. Anyway, I just mentioned these things, because I figured they could be related. Do you think my not upgrading my firmware could be causing all this?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I'm going to guess this also has nothing to do with the Westell 6100, but rather the ISP and/or interior wiring.


----------



## SimianRaticus (Apr 4, 2007)

Could you elaborate a little? What can I do to fix things? 

Also, I should point out that I have two modems and I'm having the same problem on both.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Further evidence that it's not the modem.

The fact that you come up with zeros indicates you may have a problem with either the Ethernet NIC hardware or drivers. The other common reason for that is a duplicate IP address on the network. However, if they're all zeros, I think it's the first option.


----------



## SimianRaticus (Apr 4, 2007)

Well, what can I do?


----------



## SimianRaticus (Apr 4, 2007)

Anyone? 

Sorry, I don't mean to sound like I'm rushing anyone. Afterall, you don't have to help me. It's just that I keep getting disconnected, and I'm worried things will worsen, and I won't be able to get back online.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

You need to download and reload the latest drivers for your NIC, if that doesn't do it, I'd pick up a PCI Ethernet NIC and replace the one you have.


----------



## SimianRaticus (Apr 4, 2007)

God, I hate to be one of these people, but could you tell me where specifically I could download those drivers? As I said, my ISP is Verizon and I'm using a Westell 6100. If there's any other information you need, let me know.

Also, is the PCI Ethernet NIC the yellow Ethernet cable or something else? Forgive my ignorance.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I wouldn't have a clue where to download them. See my comment about not being clairvoyant.  I have no idea what equipment you have, you never told us that.

Please supply the following info, *exact models* of the equipment please.

The name of your ISP and country of residence.
Make/model of the broadband modem. If dial-up, please specify.
Make/model of the router (if any).
Connection type, wired, wireless.
Make/model of network card or wireless adapter.
Make/model of your computer (motherboard if home-built).
Version and patch level of Windows on all affected machines, i.e. XP-Home SP2.


----------



## SimianRaticus (Apr 4, 2007)

- Verizon, USA
- Westell 6100 (DSL)
- Linksys WRT54g ver. 6
- Wireless
- WMP54G Ver. 4.1
- Dell Dimension 2400 
- XP Home SP2


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

The NIC (Network Interface Card) is in the Dell 2400. If you go to the Dell site www.dell.com, and enter your service tag number, they'll direct you to the correct drivers.


----------



## SimianRaticus (Apr 4, 2007)

Thanks. I'm not sure what the procedure is, though. I mean, am I supposed to unplug my router and wired the PC directly to the modem when doing this? Or can I just install the drivers everything as is?


----------



## SimianRaticus (Apr 4, 2007)

Nevermind my previous post. I just installed the driver and now everything's fine. Thanks for the help.


----------



## SimianRaticus (Apr 4, 2007)

Okay, so I'm having the same problem as before. Everything is explained in this thread: 
http://forums.techguy.org/networking/602314-solved-updating-modems-firmware-westell.html
To summarize, basically my connection speed has lowered from the 1500 kb/s to lower than 150 kb/s, and my upload is unaffected. I've been having this problem for awhile now, and usually, I've managed to temporarily fix the problem by doing various different things. The last time I tried downloading the NIC driver from my PC's manufacturer's website as was suggested in the previous thread I made. And this did solve the problem, but just today, I started having the same problem again. I'd really appreciate some help.

Also, in that same thread, it was suggested that I might need a new NIC card, but this is kind of a problem, because in the coming months I plan on buying a new computer, so it would be ridiculous to spend any money for something for a PC I won't be using anymore.


----------



## SimianRaticus (Apr 4, 2007)

I really hate to do this, but could someone please help me out here? I hate to sound like I'm rushing anyone, but I'm having problems with disconnects, and it seems each time it gets harder and harder to get back online. I was just disconnected a little while ago, and resetting my router and modem didn't do anything. I finally got it to start working again after pressing the little button on the back of my modem which reverts all settings back to their previous state, and then set up everything again. My connection speed is still as slow as before, but atleast I'm connected now. Anyway, I'd really appreciate some help.

Also, I wanted to mention that when I was setting up my profile on my modem's profile page after reverted everything back, I was ask to put in a number in two boxes, which I think were VPI and VCN, but I forget. I just left them as they were with the top both being 0 and the bottom 35. Anyway, I just wanted to ask what that was about, just to make sure I didn't screw anything up.

Oh, and just another bit of information. I noticed that the lights on my router and modem are both constantly flashing, which doesn't seem to happen as much when things are working fine. On my router, it's the lights under internet and WLAN that are flashing, sometimes 4 which is the port where one of the cables is connected. With the modem, it's ethernet and internet. I'm not sure if this is relevent, but I figured I should mention anything that might help someone diagnose the problem.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Please do not create new threads for the same issue. I've merged the two theads.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Register at DSLReports and run their line quality tests. Post a link to the results here.


----------



## SimianRaticus (Apr 4, 2007)

Sorry, I marked the last thread as solved, and I was worried no one would read it.


----------



## SimianRaticus (Apr 4, 2007)

http://www.dslreports.com/linequality/nil/2260001


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

If you run several of these, do you always see the same node fail?

What does a speed test give you?

A couple of popular Internet speed test sites in the US.

Speakeasy Speed Test

DSLReports Speed Test


----------



## SimianRaticus (Apr 4, 2007)

What do you mean? Should I run it again?

From Speakeasy:

Download speed: 136 kbps
Upload speed: 375 kbps

[Edit - here are the results from the 2nd test: http://www.dslreports.com/linequality/nil/2260013 ]


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Let's see a HijackThis 2.00.2 Log.


----------



## SimianRaticus (Apr 4, 2007)

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 12:28:18 PM, on 8/2/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgamsvr.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgupsvc.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgemc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\tcpsvcs.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\snmp.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wscntfy.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Program Files\Hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: DriveLetterAccess - {5CA3D70E-1895-11CF-8E15-001234567890} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\dla\tfswshx.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_08\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_08\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_08\bin\ssv.dll
O16 - DPF: vzTCPConfig - http://www2.verizon.net/help/dsl_settings/include/vzTCPConfig.CAB
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://acs.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5free/asinst.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{6BCE5E5A-9D9A-49A3-B94C-A0D617101B84}: NameServer = 192.168.1.1
O20 - Winlogon Notify: igfxcui - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\igfxsrvc.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O23 - Service: AVG Anti-Spyware Guard - GRISOFT s.r.o. - C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG Anti-Spyware 7.5\guard.exe
O23 - Service: AVG7 Alert Manager Server (Avg7Alrt) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgamsvr.exe
O23 - Service: AVG7 Update Service (Avg7UpdSvc) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgupsvc.exe
O23 - Service: AVG E-mail Scanner (AVGEMS) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgemc.exe
O23 - Service: DSBrokerService - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\DellSupport\brkrsvc.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I still think this is likely to be interior wiring. I'd do a test by taking the modem to the NID where the phone line comes into the house and connecting ONLY the modem directly, disconnect the phones. Don't use an flat telephone cable to connect the modem, use a DSL patch cable. See if you get decent speeds there. If so, here's my RX for DSL wiring.

Purchase a DSL splitter and install it at the telco service entrance. Run a direct line from the DSL port on the splitter directly to the DSL modem. Connect all of the other phone instruments to the telephone output of the DSL splitter. All of the DSL analog side wiring should be CAT3 or better twisted pair from the telco service entrance to the DSL/ADSL modem. You can use one of the twisted pairs in CAT5 cable if you have that on hand.

This is as good as it gets for DSL installations, and will usually solve in-house wiring issues.


----------



## SimianRaticus (Apr 4, 2007)

Okay, I'm a little confused here. Are you asking me to move my computer to the room where the phone line enters the house and then connect my modem to the phone jack in that room and then disconnect all the phones? Also, I'm not even sure what a DSL Patch Cable is. Would that be the cable that I normally use to connect my modem to the phone jack, or is this something I probably don't already own?

All right now, I'm not sure what you mean by the telco service entrance. Is that the room where the phone line enters the house? If so, are you saying that I'm going to have to keep my computer in this room? This would be a problem. Also, if I'm correct in what I think a DSL splitter is, then there should only be two slots on it, unless of course, you're talking about a different kind. But in any matter, I don't see how it would connect every phone instrument to it anyway.

Okay, look, I apologize, but as you can see, I'm pretty confused here. Can you try to explain this a little better? Because I really don't get what you're asking me to do exactly.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

The issue with DSL wiring is that it's much more critical than POTS (Plain Old Telephone Service). With the typical wiring in a house, there are many phone jacks, all daisy-chained together with sometimes questionable wiring. While this works OK for POTS, it doesn't necessarily work for DSL.

I'm asking you to move the modem as a test to isolate the issue. If it does indeed work with the phone wiring disconnected and just the modem connected directly to the telco NID, the issue is the interior wiring.

Here's a DSL patch cable, it's a cable with standard RJ11 telco connectors, but it's twisted pairs, not flat cable: http://www.radioshack.com/sm-12-ft-broadband-adsl-patch-cable--pi-2102677.html

Here's a detailed tutorial about the interior DSL wiring I mentioned: http://dslnuts.com/DSLwiring.shtml


----------



## SimianRaticus (Apr 4, 2007)

So, you want me to bring JUST the modem to the room where the line enters the house? Is that what you're saying? If so, I don't understand how I could test anything. Am I just supposed to check to see if anything lights up on the LED? Sorry, but I just want to be clear.

Also, I don't have a DSL patch cable. Well, if I do, it certainly doesn't look like what was represented in that picture.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Actually, what I was saying is, for a test you bring the modem and a computer (could be a laptop) and connect the modem directly to the NID after unplugging the house wiring. Connect the laptop and do the speed tests to see if you still have the throughput issues. If this solves them, you need to address the inside wiring issues. OTOH, if the issues are still the same after eliminating the house wiring, you then need to contact the ISP and tell them it's not your problem.


----------



## SimianRaticus (Apr 4, 2007)

Okay, I see. Well, I'm not going to do that until I can get the DSL Patch Cable. 

In the meantime, do you think releasing and renewing my IP might possibly help (in the oft chance that the problem isn't the wiring)? I'm not 100% sure how to do that though. I know it's done in command prompt, but I'm not sure if there's anything else that needs to be done.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I can't imagine how releasing/renewing the IP address will do anything for this issue.


----------



## SimianRaticus (Apr 4, 2007)

Okay, I just wanted to check about something. If I don't have a DSL filter installed on one of the phone lines, that couldn't be causing all of this, could it? Because there are two phones in the house, and only one with a DSL filter installed. I mean, I wouldn't think this would be causing this because in the past I've went without on installed and never had these problems. Plus, I thought those just prevented static on the phone, but I could be wrong. Also, if that were the case, wouldn't I only get disconnected when someone calls? And that wouldn't affect my connection speed either, would it?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

SimianRaticus said:


> Okay, I just wanted to check about something. If I don't have a DSL filter installed on one of the phone lines, that couldn't be causing all of this, could it?


YES!
Good grief, that would have been useful information a long time ago!  Install the filters properly and on *ALL* telephone equipment of any kind! Anything that plugs into the phone line *EXCEPT* the DSL modem *MUST* have a filter.


----------



## SimianRaticus (Apr 4, 2007)

Whoops! Sorry, I thought those only prevented static on the phone line.


----------



## SimianRaticus (Apr 4, 2007)

It's working now. I only had one DSL filter, and it wasn't installed on the main line. Anyway, now it is, and now everything's in order. Thanks.  

And again, sorry for not mentioning this sooner. I really had no idea not having the filter installed could interfere with the connection.


----------

